# Temperature Sensors



## Virus-j (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Im about to put my parts in my new case (coolermaster scout) and i bought a Fan controller (Aero cool Mordern V) It was ment for my Antec mod but paint went dried funny due to cold weather so i bought the coolermaster scout.

Anyway I just opened it for the first time from went i bought it a month back and went to check the intructions as iv never stuck one of these in a pc before and well it doesn't say much about placing the Temperature sensors and where.

I have 4 of these Sensors (There Flat ones) One is ment for the Graphics card, Another for the CPU, Hard Drive and System and i have no idea where i should stick them for a Close enough reading...Lol 

Please could someone help me out as not sure where to place them.

I have heard it's not a good idea to place between Heatsink and CPu so i thought maybe just under the CPu ? 

Not sure about the System, Graphics and Hard drive sensor at all ? 

not sure if you need these Details but :
My Graphics will be my 4870, HD Westenr digital 500Gb, AMD X6 1055T, Cooler : coolermaster 212+.

Fan Controller : 

http://www.aerocool.us/peripheral/modernv.htm




EDIT : OK after abit of Searching on google Alot have said the Hard Drive Sensor is best to go on the Top of HD in the centre, Would that be Right ? 
Still stuck on where to place sensor for Graphics card and CPu and System.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 20, 2011)

if you have air an cooler on your cpu stick it as low down and on as solid a bit near the cpu as pos same goes for others but never between heatsink and chip just on the most solid bit of metal near the cpu etc
 same goes for water cooling


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 20, 2011)

hence you should allways take into acount the 5-15 degree difference between heatsink and actual chip and set your fans accordingly,the controller might allow you to offset the displayed temps so they are closer to the actual chips temps


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok So Not Directly Between the CPU and heatsink So on the side of CPu where the Metal Bit is ? 

So like this :

----------------------
------Heatsink--------
----------------------           
----------------------
       Thermal Paste
=================   <---- Sensor Here on side of Cpu ?
======CPU========

Also What about the Sensor for the System Sensor i was thinking in the middle of the Case Somewhere ? 

and

The graphics card sensor where should that go ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2011)

I would put the temperature sensors on things that dont readily report temperatures already. Why have a sensor on the CPU when there are tons of apps out there that already do this. Think of things like PWM, memory, chipsets, things that software tends to leave out


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 20, 2011)

I was gonna do that but the Fan controller Label on the Front what Reading is from what like this (picture below) and it would get confusing.








EDIT :  

Ok i searched around abit on Google, Someone Wrote a Guide on placing Probes.
Best places seem to Be under the Cpu On the Side, Away from the pins. ; ) 
Top of the hard drive in the centre
The System one on top of the Case as that is where it is Hottest and would give you a better idea.

But i cannot find any info at all about placing a Probe on my 4870 Any ideas Please ?


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, just Got my pc working again everything has now been put together installed Etc.

All the sensors appear to be working, 

Hard Drive sensor is about 1c out so not too bad.

Graphics card sensor, Well that's 10c out but i cant think of any where elase i can put that I Actually stuck in inside my 4870 next to where the heatsink and GPU Touch (not actually between them)

System Sensor is exactly Right.

Sadly though my CPU sensor is not working at all Temps are showing 18c in bios on my X6 but accoring to the Sensor it's between 0 - 2c so that's wrong.

Any ideas where i can stick the Cpu Sensor for a Close enough reading ? 

I put the sensor on the side next to where the Cpu and heatsink touch.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 22, 2011)

those types of sensors work best on thing like hard drives or ambient air temps, for gpu and cpu readings i would use realtemp for cpu temps or you could use something like everest, it will show you all temps of anything on your motherboard that can read temps, cpu, gpu, motherboard, etc.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2011)

I placed mine on the side of the HSF as close to the GPU as I could the readings are 5* cooler than in AIDA64 . Really close to the gpu as you can on the HSF .


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, Yh i know you can use software and it is more accurate Etc.  

I took It appart again to try to sort out the Sensor/probe for CPU but instead i put it on the heatsick where the copper Pipes come out (That flat Block above which sits on CPU) But the sensor shows up as 0c so i think sensor is Damaged so i will replace that tommo......Dam means i gotta Take heatsink off again 

The GPU sensor, well i did stick it on the Heatsink as i said earlier but it is still 10c out but i dont think i can get it any better then that unless someone else knows where it might get a better reading.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2011)

When doing the CPU I would put it next to the IHS on the CPU this will give you clearance and better temps readings as well .


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 22, 2011)

The cooler im using is the 212+ and here is pic of heatsink, so should i stick it on the top of the bit the Goes over the CPU ? 

Sorry im getting abit Confused + really teird this been bothering me all day...Lol


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2011)

I am not sure if you can see this or not but do you see that lip there ( In red ) ? try to attach the temp probe there . I used super glue to do mine and it works great .


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmmm..... I may try that, Wouldn't really want to use super Glue to hold it in place. But i dont see any where else i can put it, other then on top of the heatsink.

They gave me loads of thermal tape to hold the sensors down with but that just comes off as soon as you put it down

Edit : 

Found this Pic on Google is that sensor at the the back of the Mobo on the silver bit and would that work ? ?


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Hmmm..... I may try that, Wouldn't really want to use super Glue to hold it in place. But i dont see any where else i can put it, other then on top of the heatsink.
> 
> They gave me loads of thermal tape to hold the sensors down with but that just comes off as soon as you put it down : (



This is why I use super glue do not use too much and make sure you place the censor part as close to the IHS as you can be patient and take your time . This will give you great temp readings if done right and you will see this ( If done right ) when you use like core temp and watch both the temp probe and core temp you should see a 5-10 degree difference .


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, What about the The pic i stuck up in last reply do you think that would work at the back ? 
If not i'll use your suggestion.

Thanks to all Btw


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Ok, What about the The pic i stuck up in last reply do you think that would work at the back ?
> If not i'll use your suggestion.
> 
> Thanks to all Btw



Not as well . I also have one on the back of mine . I monitor the temps there as well . but you can stick one there if you like but it will not give you temps as good as it would if you had it were I put mine . I use that temp probe when I have my TEC WB in it tells me how cold the back of the MB is when it is on and how hot it gets when I load it up to 100% . But mine is right on the MB and in dead center of the CPU socket . That one in the pic you posted is on the back plate and would do nothing at all to tell you how hot the back of the mb is getting when CPU is at full load . Also if you look carefully at that pic you will see were the censor really is and well that one is far from center . The thing is you need to get the tip of that censor as close to what ever it it you want to keep an eye on , They are tricky to use but when done right you can get some great results .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2011)

Just fyi the probes are not that accurate nor is the bay reader you have. I got one for free a few years back ktype probe and meter proved it to be way off. Just put the cpu probe on the side of the alum on the cooler you have it will work fine and the only thing that it is reading thru is a solid hunk of alum which won't be to terriblely off.


----------

